# Sargent Thursday 9-4-14



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Fished sargent yesterday from sun up till 1 pm in my honey hole ever since I started fishing there in February tore the bulls up, we boxed 4 keepers and 22 bulls all over 40" the longest being 43 1/4" and one spinner shark about 40". Was an was one day surf was pretty rough but it produced some really good fish! Took one of my best friends and his older brother they've never cought big fish in the salt water before well I broke them in proper. Sorry I don't have any pics my buddy's brother took all the pics and I don't have them yet! I'll post up some pics and more of a report then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Come on with the Pictures,.....

Glad to hear ya'll tore them up.


----------



## jaysmith77573 (Jul 6, 2014)

About how far out were you fishing and what type of bait were you using?


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Around 150ish yards off the beach, water was all the way up to the dunes. cut mullet was the ticket all day long. picked up jumb shrimp and a couple live crab at Festa and never got a hit on any of them just on the mullet, and I only say cut mullet cause the only sized mullet I cought was all over 10".


----------



## jaysmith77573 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I've been trying to improve my skill since i usually only manage to catch hard heads and various other fish I'm not targeting but i'm still pretty new to fishing.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*No problem*

No problem glad to help anytime I can!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*some pictures*

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*more pictures from the day*

Here are some more pictures from the day


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Even more pics*

Even more pictures


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Even More*

Even More


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Camera Guy Having Fun*

The Camera Guy Having Fun. He Started Drinking at like 4am when I picked him up. LOL........


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Tony in the orange shirt caught his first slot red was 22" and his first Bullred 43" 36lbs. if I remember correctly I'm sure he will correct me on here pretty quickly..... Lol.... Thought the camera guy got more fish pictures but I guess not. maybe I can find some more on my phone or Tony's


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Found More*

Mound More Pictures


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Found another Bullred Tony caught, Jason's first Slot Red, Another Bullred I caught. Got some pics of mine and Jason's Double hookup. Tony did good on those last few pics of me and Jason. Oh and Jason's Bull was bigger than mine by and inch.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Cool !!


----------

